# I have a job interview tomorrow!!



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't had a job in years, except for a few temps here and there. Tomorrow I have my first job interview in a long time, and I actually feel pretty good about it. I recently started on Effexor and I'm already feeling a lot better. I feel motivated, I get up earlier, and I don't feel as nervous when I'm out in public. I've also started doing yoga for roughly 1-2 hours per night, which has helped quite a bit. 

Tomorrow will be my first "high stress" interaction since I started the Effexor. I'm crossing my fingers that it'll go well, but right now I'm just over the moon that I'm not dreading it. I felt slightly anxious as soon as the interview was set up, but I just combated that with an hour of yoga.  This is a huge step for me! I used to waste so much time dreading these kinds of interactions, too! Life is already so much better now that I'm finally gaining a little control.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

That's great to hear :clap

I'm glad the meds are having such a positive effect. If you have an interview they must see something they like, focus on the positives and I hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome, congrats on the interview!

Best of luck, and awesome that you're regaining control.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## henryscat (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations on getting the interview! Hope it goes well for you, it's great that you are feeling motivated and taking positive steps! Keep going in that direction

All the best.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

I got the job! It's only PT (20 hrs per week), but it's a major step in the right direction and it will definitely help me rebuild that resume.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

lifestandsstillhere said:


> I got the job! It's only PT (20 hrs per week), but it's a major step in the right direction and it will definitely help me rebuild that resume.


Congratulations :boogie:clap:yay


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

lifestandsstillhere said:


> I got the job! It's only PT (20 hrs per week), but it's a major step in the right direction and it will definitely help me rebuild that resume.


That's awesome news! :clap And I'm sure that if you impress they'll bump up your hours, and if not, it'll look great on your resume as you say.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

RubixQ said:


> Congratulations :boogie:clap:yay





SouthernTom said:


> That's awesome news! :clap And I'm sure that if you impress they'll bump up your hours, and if not, it'll look great on your resume as you say.


:boogie:banana:boogie:banana:boogie
Thanks so much, both of you! Everyone here is so supportive and wonderful. I'm so happy to be a part of this little community. :hug


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

Yay ! So happy for you  Congratulations :boogie


----------



## henryscat (Dec 28, 2013)

*Well Done!*

I finally got around to logging in here again, first thing I did was to come and see how the interview went 

Really pleased to see that you got the job! Congratulations!

It really cheered me up to see this good news 

I know this was a while ago now, hope it's going well for you?


----------



## Malzin (Jan 18, 2015)

Congratulations man, i'm sure you are really happy


----------

